# New BONUS Content -or- TSOALR got BoLS - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Some of you more astute readers (I’m assuming that means ALL of you) have noticed the new Bell of Lost Souls mini-banner over there ->. TSOALR and BoLS have formed a small, but meaningful, partnership and the good folks over at BoLS have got a whole new and mostly different comic (from yours truly) to [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

